# Gluten Free/ Thryroid



## Sarah2628 (Apr 7, 2012)

Has anyone attempted to go gluten free and has it has helped. I've been doing a lot of research for my ADHD son and have come accross a lot of conflicting info with GF/thyroid connection.

I have papillary carcenoma w/ lympnoid involvment. I start RAI on Friday so I've been doing a lot of reading. I'm just curious if the diet has helped anyone. This site has been so helpful during a very scary part of my life


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

I was diagnosed gluten sensitive and immediately started a gluten free diet. Three days later, I was diagnosed hyperthyroid. The diet didn't help my thyroid disease, but maybe it was too late.

Renee


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I went gluten free to quiet the antibodies. I think it does help.

Here's a little story you can read if you want, or not. I work in a library. One of our patrons has two little boys with ADHD. They were on medication and still having some issues. She checked out a book, from our library!!, and found that foods with red dye can cause troubles. She removed everything with red dye from their diet, and you wouldn't believe the change in those boys.


----------



## slivola (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm currently doing saliva testing to determine if gluten is blocking the function of the adrenals (which affect the thyroid). I'm hoping the results will help guide me with changes that can help my graves disease!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Yes, after much reading here, prompting from my wife, and finally a visit to a naturopath who did some saliva testing... I went GF.

As the naturopath pointed out, this isn't something that happens overnight. It takes a few weeks for your body to start sorting things out. I was starting to wonder if GF would even work... then I noticed that each day I felt a little healthier and the pesky brain fog was diminishing. Wow, what a relief.

The trick is spotting gluten in places you wouldn't expect: salad dressing, ketchup, chips, burger patties, processed foods, etc. I also noticed that if I ate something deep-fried that you'd think was GF, the oil it was fried in was most certainly _not_ GF due to contamination. All of this has meant substituting in corn tortillas, rice, and potatoes for the bread products. Lots more salads, veggies, and fresh foods, less sugar and processed foods (if any). I've also give up probably 95% or more of the dairy I was eating at the recommendation of the naturopath.

Luckily, if you have to eat out, many places are starting to have GF menus. Thai food is mostly a winner, and some places like Subway and Red Robin are starting to have special handling precautions and GF breads for those of us with problems. Also, keep lots of GF snacks on hand for those times you get hungry and nothing else is around.

I don't think GF is the answer or cause of everything, but it definitely has a role to play.


----------



## slivola (Jun 27, 2012)

bigfoot- That's so interesting about the gluten and dairy. The saliva testing I'm doing this week will also test my female hormones and cortisol. I'm excited to have these results as a compliment to my current anti-thyroid meds and acupuncture.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Exciting indeed! I have no doubt that whatever the results are, they will be informative for you. Seems like too many docs treat hormones as if they are each separate, when in reality they are all tied together. (The number of quizzical looks I've gotten when I bring up estrogen and estradiol levels is hilarious. Just because I'm male doesn't mean those hormones don't apply -- and vice versa.)

I think you are on the right approach; eastern medicine to complement western medicine. A naturopath might not be able to do some complicated medical procedure or evaluation, but a regular MD isn't likely to care about metabolic temperatures and gluten sensitivity.

Oh, and how do you like the acupuncture? Does it seem to help with not only the thyroid, but other issues (such as inflammation, joint pain, etc.) as well? I've been on the fence about trying it lately, but am curious to hear "real world" stories and results. Thanks in advance!


----------



## slivola (Jun 27, 2012)

I really appreciate your encouragement about the saliva testing and the eastern-western approach. I have been a fan of acupuncture for years. I started about 10 years ago for sinus issues- I was getting terrible sinus related migrains. Acupuncture doesn't work over night, although I always feel more relaxed with less pain (if that's an issue) afterwards. I had some problems with my pregnancy and my kidney tests were abnormal. My acupuncturist told me it really can help with the kidneys and liver quickly. Sure enough, I went back for testing a few hours post treatment and my kidneys were normal again. The doctors were baffled and retested. I didn't mention what I had done because I wanted to be taken seriously in the delivery room! Anyway, I hadn't been going the past few years so I've returned. I was miserable waiting the 2 1/2 weeks to see the endocrinologist and get my anti-thyroid Rx. I could barely function and was so hot. During my first treatment, I actually got cold and had to have a blanket put over me! That's how fast acupuncture cooled down my system. I went twice a week for 3 weeks until I finally got the meds and they kicked in. Now I go every 7-10 days. It's also great for pain, inflammation and overall relaxation. I would encourage you to give it a try!

Oh, one more thing it did for me. My liver enzymes tested elevated when I first was diagnosed with GD(66, normal is up to 54 with Kaiser). This concerned me since the meds I was about to start can cause elevated liver. So I retested only 2 weeks into the meds and my liver was almost normal at 57! I had acupuncture specially for my liver during that time period. I'm so relieved!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

slivola said:


> My liver enzymes tested elevated when I first was diagnosed with GD(66, normal is up to 54 with Kaiser). This concerned me since the meds I was about to start can cause elevated liver. So I retested only 2 weeks into the meds and my liver was almost normal at 57! I had acupuncture specially for my liver during that time period. I'm so relieved!


First; ugh, Kaiser. Have not heard many good things about them. Interesting how they've "adjusted" the lab values to save themselves some cash.

Second, you are totally right about watching liver levels. That is amazing that acupuncture was able to help lower them so quickly!

I may have to try this stuff out -- thanks for the info!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

For anyone reading, I noticed that going GF can seemingly influence other quantitative things. For example, my previous triglycerides were 389 a few months ago, and in the 400s before that. Obviously not a good spot. No matter how much I tried to exercise or drink fish oil by the gallon, it barely made a dent. Since going GF over the last month and a half they have dropped to 204! Other things like liver numbers have become more normalized, too.

Always fun to see things and how they've improved in black & white. Further evidence that there is truth behind going GF for some folks.

arty0045:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sarah2628 said:


> Has anyone attempted to go gluten free and has it has helped. I've been doing a lot of research for my ADHD son and have come accross a lot of conflicting info with GF/thyroid connection.
> 
> I have papillary carcenoma w/ lympnoid involvment. I start RAI on Friday so I've been doing a lot of reading. I'm just curious if the diet has helped anyone. This site has been so helpful during a very scary part of my life


It would help "if" you are intolerant. The only way to really find out is to go totally gluten-free for a month or more.


----------



## stellablue (Jun 2, 2012)

I have started eating gluten-free since this thyroid business started. My daughter has Celiac's disease, and I have heard it can help with thyroid problems, so I thought I'd give it a shot. I have had gluten a few times in the past few months, and the effects are very noticeable. My hand tremors get very bad and my heart rate speeds up. I also get a stomach ache. I am staying off of it for now.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

bigfoot said:


> First; ugh, Kaiser. Have not heard many good things about them. Interesting how they've "adjusted" the lab values to save themselves some cash.
> 
> Second, you are totally right about watching liver levels. That is amazing that acupuncture was able to help lower them so quickly!
> 
> I may have to try this stuff out -- thanks for the info!


I HATE, HATE, HATE Kaiser! They have interesting ways of doing everything. I have hashi's (went to naturopath because Kaiser SUCKS) and Kaiser misdiagnosed me for a whole year prior. Told me I needed Prozac! Good Lord. Switched to a natural doc, went gluten free, taking vitamins and Naturethroid and feel like a totally different person.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Hallelujah for you! It is mind-boggling how many doctors have pretty much become mouthpieces for the drug companies. Much like the Romans' appreciation for lead pipes and cooking pots, overabundant usage of prescription drugs cannot be a good thing. Heck, even too much of OTC drugs are not good for you. There is a place and time for everything, but Prozac for a thyroid problem is ridiculous. Doctors have stopped asking "why is this happening", and instead, focus on "how can I get this patient out of here in 15 minutes or less?"

Kaiser is taking over one of the larger clinics in my area, as I just got a notice in the mail. (Guess I can cross that doctor off my list.) I hear Kaiser actually pays its staff well; probably from all the money they keep by slapping a label and drug on patients, or by hurriedly skipping and bypassing "best practices".


----------

